# Mt. Hale on Friday



## shujav (Nov 10, 2004)

Morning all.

Planning on doing Hale on Friday. First real hike this "winter" and just wondering if anyone has been up there this week yet. Heard some conditions on "Views" and it seems to be alright. Going to take the yaktrax with us.

Anyone know anything about Zealand Road? Is it still open?

Paul


----------



## Elk Oil (Nov 10, 2004)

I went up this past weekend and I'm going up this Sunday to hike the Osceolas.  When I was there on Saturday, I met a guy who just came down from East Osceola and he said the snow was about knee deep and snowshoes would have been preferred.

I took a drive through Franconia Notch where there was about four inches of snow on the ground.

Be safe!


----------



## Mike P. (Nov 11, 2004)

Check Mohammed's sight for road closures, I was there earlier this week & everything seemed open.  Hale is doable from 302 just takes a little longer, snowshoes may not be bad idea, I'm heading upo next weekend & will bring a pair + probably full crampons as destination may be Washington, Carrigain (if road open) or something similar....


----------



## MtnMagic (Nov 11, 2004)

I hiked today. Each area is different but figure about six inches on the summits. The snow line starts in the 2000-2250' range. 

Enjoy!


----------

